# British Passport Renewal



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi, i tried to find a thread for this, but could not find one.
If you are going to Cyprus for a very long time, try to get your passport renewed in the UK first, as the British Consul in Cyprus does not process passports anymore. You will have to send them to Madrid, Spain.
You can apply for a new passport wich expires up to 8 months ahead, and i believe this will be added to your new passport.


----------

